# intuitive winter variation



## Teh Cuber (May 4, 2011)

*Intuitive F2LOLL*

First off this method is not Winter Variaition. It can be used with any OLL case no matter the orintation of the edges or corners(with alot of practice). This method is a way to do the last f2l slot and oll at the same time. 



Chapuunka said:


> So you basically relearn OLLs with a pair already out... That's not intuitive, and it won't cover all cases.


 This method dose not require to relearn any algs. IT is about thinking about what part of the OLL you are in and being abbel to do them with the F2L pair out, taking advantage of your OLL.



Cool Frog said:


> ????


 F U' R B R' F' l U' l' Sorry it took me so long. This requiers a set-up move , but is still faster. I will try to get a better alg soon.



Tim Major said:


> I lol'd.
> ps: this isn't anything new. A lot of F2LL/WV cases already work like this.


This is no longer just winter variation, the oriantaion of edges does not matter. This method can be used for all OLLs


Here is a basic example. R U2 R' U'. If you were to solve it normaly you would just do R U' R' and be left with an easy oll, but if you were to use this metod you would do U R U2 R' and get an OLL skip. Here is a more complex one F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R'. Some people may solve it like R U' R', but some people would also solve it like this. U' R' F R F'. That is what this method is about. Seeing algs. already started and being able to continue instead of just doing f2l.

Sometimes you need to think of what an alg looks like when you mess up ex. R U R' U R U' R'. Some cubers would probably just do R U' R'. Some also know the F2L insert R U R' U' R U' R' which is the best way to do it.

I will post more on this in the future.
I have also changed the name from intuitive Winter Variation to Intuitive F2LOLL


----------



## Erzz (May 4, 2011)

By "all 2-gen OLLs" do you mean "all 2-look OLLs"?


----------



## whauk (May 4, 2011)

these tricks are pretty impressive. i would never figure them out myself


----------



## Teh Cuber (May 5, 2011)

Thanks whauk. And no I do not meen 2-look OLL i mean OLLs that only have R U R' and U' turns, but the method could be used for much more


----------



## a small kitten (May 5, 2011)

So how does this method work again?


----------



## Teh Cuber (May 5, 2011)

This method is based of knowing your OLLs and knowing what part of them you are seeing with your last F2L pair and being abble to solve the F2L pair and the OLL at the same time. Here is an example, R U2 R' U' , so your really half way through a sune alg. You just keep going U R U2 R'. This method requiers you to slow down and think about your OLLs more.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 5, 2011)

So you basically relearn OLLs with a pair already out... That's not intuitive, and it won't cover all cases.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 5, 2011)

????


----------



## Rpotts (May 5, 2011)

i love that one 
(U') B' U R U' R' U' B


----------



## gundamslicer (May 5, 2011)

Pretty good. Looking for a tutorial soon


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 5, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> i love that one
> (U') B' U R U' R' U' B


 
That's pretty sexy.
I've always just done
L' U2 (R U R') U2 L = [L' U2 R; U]


----------



## rcbeyer (May 5, 2011)

I use winter variation inserts quite often, incredibly useful for 1 handed when it's all 2-gen and the lowered move count vs insert + OLL is definitely a plus

if you'd like to see it in action: 

WV inserts on the first and fifth solve






First solve (Time : 0:29): 
SETUP R2 D' R U' R D R2

WV INSERT: R2 D' R U R' D R2 
INSERT+OLL: R' U R l' U R' D R U' R' D'
The advantage is obviously apparent here.

Fifth solve (Time : 4:12) :
SETUP: R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U'

WV INSERT: U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R
INSERT+OLL: R U R' U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
The advantage is less obvious in this case, however i find the wv insert much more comfortable

i use petrus, and when i solve, for some reason i generally end inserting the BRD - BR corner -edge pair last, so i translated quite a few WV algs to suit that particular pair, those algs can be found in this critically acclaim link: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?21293-Winter-Variation-Petrus-BDR-BR-Block

@a small kitten
you in particular may find that link useful if you are interested in looking into WV Inserts, you move too quickly for me to see in your videos, but a lot of zz users last pair is the BDR-BR corner-edge pair, not sure if yours is, but take a look if it interests you

by critically acclaimed i mean mostly ignored, but maybe you guys will find it useful, i use wv inserts on most of my solves, when it is convenient, i don't go out of my way to get a wv insert, but they are fun.

and if you guys would like to view some of my other videos, like i said, i may not use wv inserts every solve, but input on my solving style tips, comments or any other version of criticism would be great appreciated, take a look here at another critically acclaimed thread (mostly ignored lol): http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...yer-3x3x3-2H-1H-amp-4x4x4-Average-Progression


----------



## Tim Major (May 5, 2011)

Teh Cuber said:


> I have also changed the name from intuitive Winter Variation to Intuitive F2LOLL


 
I lol'd.
ps: this isn't anything new. A lot of F2LL/WV cases already work like this.


----------



## irontwig (May 5, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> i love that one
> (U') B' U R U' R' U' B


 
Luckily this is intuitive too (Pair cycle [B' d B, U'], obv. the last AUF isn't need for OLL).


----------



## Kirjava (May 5, 2011)

Not a method.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 5, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Not a method.


More like this. I've been using these tricks for a long while, and I know quite a few of them just from ELS and CLS.

Nevertheless, a more complete set of "tricks" could be useful. Often, I just know there's a good trick but I just can't recall it.

Also:


----------



## a small kitten (May 5, 2011)

Whoa...that is such an old video haha


----------



## Weston (May 5, 2011)

Dan didn't do an OLL skip trick did he? I've always thought it was just a Sune and U perm.


----------



## KYLOL (May 5, 2011)

Not sure why this is considered new/amazing. I do WV cases while making the first pair, let alone after I've made it. Been doing this for years, so have many other people.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> That's pretty sexy.
> I've always just done
> L' U2 (R U R') U2 L = [L' U2 R; U]


 
wtf is with semicolon...

And that alg actually comes from the blockcomm (L' d2 L, U)



Weston said:


> Dan didn't do an OLL skip trick did he? I've always thought it was just a Sune and U perm.


 
I think that's exactly Lucas's point. His LS+OLL was:

U R U R' *U' R U2' R'* 
*R U2' R' U'* R U' R' 

He did 7 unnecessary moves.


----------



## macky (May 5, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> That's pretty sexy.
> I've always just done
> L' U2 (R U R') U2 L = [L' U2 R; U]


 
I don't know why people always quote this one. (U2)L'U2RU'R'U2'L feels so much better.



DavidWoner said:


> I think that's exactly Lucas's point. His LS+OLL was:
> 
> U R U R' *U' R U2' R'*
> *R U2' R' U'* R U' R'
> ...



Yeah, this is one of Chris's favorite stories about what a noob his brother is.


----------

